# Inflation going to drive up hay prices?



## HayJimmy (Mar 4, 2020)

With everything else going up 2-300% how will the hay market react?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to Haytalk
My 3 room elementary school house education doesn't compute 200% inflation on goods & services. I agree fertizer & fuel is up about 100%

I've raised my rd baling charge for complete task from $24-$30 which comutes to 20% raise. I'm selling my small sq bales for $10 each. At this point I'm not sellng any of my rd bales until I finally get ""smart enough"'" to sell my cows. If I offered my 4X5.5 rd bales for sale they would be $110 each


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> Welcome to Haytalk
> My 3 room elementary school house education doesn't compute 200% inflation on goods & services. I agree fertizer & fuel is up about 100%
> 
> I've raised my rd baling charge for complete task from $24-$30 which comutes to 20% raise. I'm selling my small sq bales for $10 each. At this point I'm not sellng any of my rd bales until I finally get ""smart enough"'" to sell my cows. If I offered my 4X5.5 rd bales for sale they would be $110 each


Jim, I have never had occasion to compare orchard grass bales to coastAl bales. Given comparability in level of curing and weight, how do they match up on nutrition and desirability?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

To my knowledge there is no Orchard grass raised down here. Therefore I have no experience with it. IIRC fertilized Coastal harvested in 28 days or less can test in the 10% to mid teens % protein. Majority of horse owners in Texas primarily feed Coastal. At 15% & below moisture I can make a 4X5.5 bale & it will normally weigh 950-1050 give or take


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

My custom work is increasing $3/acre. My hay price is increasing from $6 to $7/bale.

i did not spend more than I normally do on fertilizer,I just cut back on the amount I applied. Twine is more expensive but will not affect price significantly. Diesel will be the biggest expense but my estimates are will cost me $20/hr to operate vs about $10 normally.

I think a lot of inflation is simply people taking the opportunity to sell high because They can. There will be people out there who raise prices because fertilizer is high even though they didn’t apply a pound of fertilizer.

I’ve priced at what I need to to come out on top, while maintaining as fair a price as possible for my buyers. I’ve already explained the price increase to them, all have said they understand, that it was reasonable and that it was expected.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Here supply and demand determines hay prices.Hay stocks west of here in SD,ND,Montana are gone.They always carry over hay incase they have a dry yr.Many will have 3 yrs supply on hand,especially the older guys that have seen more droughts.Alot of hay is grown that way and shipped east to Wisc,Mn and Iowa to dairies.This winter trucks are heading west with hy down I-90

my Custom rates are going up 10% that will cover fuel and higher cost of parts.But it doesn’t cover cost of what equipment has gone up!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Well, that's good question. 

Net wrap went from $190/7000' roll to $260/roll PLUS 7.5% Illinois Sales tax. (Good ol' Illinois considers net wrap taxable because horse people use it.)

I'm raising my hay prices--I just don't know how much yet.

My yield so far is down 50% from last year. Part of that is because I cut back big time on fertilizer and part because I was able to cut/bale a little earlier this year.

I pre-bought a whole bunch of diesel prior to the big price increases, so I'm a lot ahead there.

Where I charged $50/1000# round bale, I'm now thinking I'll have to charge $65 or more.

We'll see....

Ralph


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My 4 ft X 13,200 ft edge-edge Tama netwrap booked/pre-bought no interest or payments until next month is $0.0259 per ft. & state sales tax exempt. I'm cutting/raking/baling with paid for equipment. During our present drought I have a lot of sympathy for custom operators with equipment payments.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Inflation will not have a strong affect on hay prices in the east at this point there is still big surplus of old crop hay and new crop harvest has already started . 
Lots of hay sold this winter on Auction for under $90. Small bales less than $3.00. Some buyers stocked up . Prices did rebound a bit last month and it will be interesting to see what happens when new crop is for sale/?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

endrow said:


> Inflation will not have a strong affect on hay prices in the east at this point there is still big surplus of old crop hay and new crop harvest has already started .
> Lots of hay sold this winter on Auction for under $90. Small bales less than $3.00. Some buyers stocked up . Prices did rebound a bit last month and it will be interesting to see what happens when new crop is for sale/?


Endrow- welcome back, haven’t seen you in a long time, just passed by you Friday morning on the way to Long Island, on 80 w today to look at a tractor


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I've gotten three calls over the weekend from people looking to buy hay for next year. Wise move on their part!

I told each of them I don't know what to charge just yet because of the economy.

Ralph


----------



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

After dropping $500 on two bags of seed, getting one bag in the ground, I am just hoping it grows so I can MAKE hay! With everything going up in price, to not raise hay prices would hurt the hay maker more than benefit the buyer. 

I checked last night and am seeing some new shoots finally emerging from the drill cuts. Hoping I didn't get them too deep.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Shouldn't be a problem if you follow the Michael Bloomberg method of farming---Just throw some seed out there and rake in the cash.

Ralph


----------



## MFhayguy (Mar 16, 2019)

West coast hay market is up 30% year over year. I dont think I'll sell any hay for under $275 a ton (large square) and most of it will be around $400.


----------

